# Manual or help to install smokeping?

## rado3105

Is there any manual to install smokeping in gentoo? Since yesterday I have problems with installation. I had it run in ubuntu, it was no problem there, straight installation - just apt-get install smokeping and editing /etc/smokeping/config.

In gentoo it seems much more complicated, but problem is that there is no manual anywhere.

----------

## gerdesj

 *rado3105 wrote:*   

> Is there any manual to install smokeping in gentoo? Since yesterday I have problems with installation. I had it run in ubuntu, it was no problem there, straight installation - just apt-get install smokeping and editing /etc/smokeping/config.
> 
> In gentoo it seems much more complicated, but problem is that there is no manual anywhere.

 

I had a bash myself:

I emerged smokeping, had a go at /etc/smokeping/config, started up the daemon (/etc/init.d/smokeping start) and then pointed my browser at http://localhost/cgi-perl/smokeping.pl

Note the cgi-perl in the URL.  Not happy with that myself to be honest.  Its not the way many other web related things work but perhaps that is the "standard" Perl related way of doing things.  The ebuild does spit out all the other things to do, notably add -D PERL in /etc/conf.d/apache.

Cheers

Jon

----------

